# Steckdosenleiste



## meik19081999 (4. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche eine preiswerte 6fach Steckdosenleiste mit überspannungsschutz für bis zu 20 €
Kann mir da jemand eine empfehlen?
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## Dartwurst (4. August 2013)

Diese sind zuverlässig:Belkin SurgeMaster 6-fach mit Telefon-Schutz, Kabellänge 200cm (F9S620de2M).


----------



## meik19081999 (4. August 2013)

Dann bestell ich die falls niemand einen anderen vorschlag hat
Danke 
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2013)

Warum glaubst du einen Überspannungsschutz zu brauchen?

Nimm eine billige.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. August 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du einen Überspannungsschutz zu brauchen?
> 
> Nimm eine billige.



Wie zb welches
Welches billige ist den ok


----------



## biosmanager (4. August 2013)

Die Diskussion um Sinn und Unsinn von Überspannungsschutzleisten gibt es ja immer wieder.

Wirklichen ( halbwegs effektiven ) Schutz bekommst du eh nur als teure Kombi aus Grob-, Mittel und Feinschutz.
Brauchen tut man diese Leisten eigentlich nicht.
Vieles daran ist nur Marketinggag.
Ein befreundeter Elektriker von mir empfiehlt die Leisten auch, ich hab auch eine.
Falsch machen kannst du da nichts. Außer beim Preis.
( und wenn die Varistoren durchschmoren  )


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2013)

> Wie zb welches
> Welches billige ist den ok


 
Nimm irgendeine -ohne Überspannungsschutz- für <5€ aus dem Einzelhandel.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. August 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003HDCTE2?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links
Ist die da hier ok?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. August 2013)

biosmanager schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man diese Leisten eigentlich nicht. Vieles daran ist nur Marketinggag.


 
Genau so ist es, denn jedes moderne Gerät, das ein Schaltnetzteil hat (und das haben wirklich alle, die ein Netzteil haben) kann mit Unterspannung wie Überspannung bestens umgehen, dank aktiven PFC. Darüber hinaus, wie vor Überspannung durch einen Blitzeinschlag kann keine Steckdosenleiste dieser Welt schützen.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (5. August 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, denn jedes moderne Gerät, das ein Schaltnetzteil hat (und das haben wirklich alle, die ein Netzteil haben) kann mit Unterspannung wie Überspannung bestens umgehen, dank aktiven PFC.


 
Wenn die PFC nicht gerade aus Beton besteht...


----------



## meik19081999 (5. August 2013)

Also ist die steckdosenleiste für 5 € ok


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2013)

> REV Ritter 0512380555 Steckdosenleiste 6 fach mit Schalter KS 1.4 m, schwarz: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> Ist die da hier ok?


 
Ja. Ich würde sie aber nicht bei Amazon kaufen (außer du willst sonst noch etwas bestellen), so eine bekommst du in jedem besseren Supermarkt.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. August 2013)

Ok dann schau ich mal heute wo es was gibt und falls die teurer sind wirds halt von amazon bestellt
Ich hab schonmal im obi geschaut da war ne 5fach steckdosenleiste ohne ausschaltknopf 8€
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## ThePlayer (5. August 2013)

Ich bin auch vom Fach und empfehle Brennenstuhl, den fehlende Zugentlastung, abgebrochene Lötkontake oder billige Plastik sprechen gegen Baumarkt.
Bei vernünftiger Hauselektrik braucht man keine zusätzliche Sicherung, auch wenn es die Schweizer anders sehen.


----------



## biosmanager (5. August 2013)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch vom Fach und empfehle Brennenstuhl, den fehlende Zugentlastung, abgebrochene Lötkontake oder billige Plastik sprechen gegen Baumarkt.
> Bei vernünftiger Hauselektrik braucht man keine zusätzliche Sicherung, auch wenn es die Schweizer anders sehen.



Denk ich mir auch. Irgendwas Wahres wird ja an den teureren Leisten dran sein.
Es muss ja nicht Premium-Protect sein.
Aber die Verarbeitung und verbauten Teile sind sicher hochwertiger als bein Billig-Produkt.
Irgendwie muss sich der Preis ja rechtfertigen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. August 2013)

Ich reih mich hier mal ein, weil ich momentan auch auf der Suche nach einer Steckdosenleiste bin 

Die sollte folgende Eigenschaften haben:
- Master-Slave-Funktion mit mindestens 5 Slaves
- die Master-Steckdose sollte auch einen PC mit CF/SLI befeuern können (schreibe ich deshalb dazu, weil ich auch welche gesehen habe, bei denen die Master-Steckdose auf 550W begrenzt war)

Ein oder zwei Steckdosen, die nicht am Master hängen wären dann auch noch ganz nett - und wenn die Slaves per Schalter o.Ä. auch unabhängig vom Master mal betrieben werden können, wäre das auch nicht schlecht 
An der Leiste hängen dann Später: PC (Master), Drucker, 3 Bildschirme und meine Lautsprecher


----------



## meik19081999 (5. August 2013)

Also was wird jetzt empfohlen eher billig teil oder etwas wertigeres
Und ja genau bei mir sollte eine Steckdose auch so ca. 500watt hergeben wegen PC und 5 weitere für:
- WLAN repeater
- stereo Verstärker 
- led's
- monitor
- tischlampe
Gibt es da was den Sachen entsprechen würde für bis zu 20€ ?


----------



## DaMuffinman (5. August 2013)

Würde sowas wie hier vor der Steckerleiste denn irgendetwas bringen? Mein Subwoofer reagiert immer empfindlich, wenn ich meine Nachttischlampe ausschalte (hängen nicht an der gleichen Leiste, aber an der selben Sicherung), eigentlich will ich nur das weghaben


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2013)

Auch Billigsteckdosenleisten müssen nicht schlecht verarbeitet sein, falls doch kauf man eben eine neue und hat immer noch weniger Geld ausgegeben. Gut 3000W halten die meisten aus, jedenfalls solche ohne sinnlose Extras.

Zu Master-Slave Steckdosen muss ich sagen das ich hier schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, viele haben insbesondere Probleme mit dem niedrigen Leerlaufverbrauch moderner PCs und schalten dann plötzlich ab...



> Würde sowas wie hier vor der Steckerleiste denn irgendetwas bringen? Mein Subwoofer reagiert immer empfindlich, wenn ich meine Nachttischlampe ausschalte (hängen nicht an der gleichen Leiste, aber an der selben Sicherung), eigentlich will ich nur das weghaben


 
Nein. Wenn du etwas dagegen machen willst kauf ein besseres Netzteil für deinen Subwoofer/Bassverstärker.


----------



## DaMuffinman (5. August 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ist leider integriert im Edifier.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. August 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003HDCTE2?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links
 Die da oder lieber die da jetzt


http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...ch-mit-telefon-schutz-f9s620de2m-a102314.html


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2013)

Dann kannst du nicht viel dagegen machen. Eine Online USV wäre die einzige wirklich effektive Möglichkeit die mir einfällt sowie das Verwenden eines anderen Stromkreises.


----------

